# hidden twin ..... ? extra heartbeat found.



## o0Squeaks0o

i posted a while back about my friend who had a private gender scan and was told she was expecting a baby girl. the ultrasound showed the three lines we all look for so of course we were all excited for her. then she had a nhs scan where it was confirmed her baby was intact a baby boy. we were all a little shocked but sure enough this new ultrasound photo showed what looked like a little Willy and balls. so she got her head around they'd got it wrong. she had a repeat scan done at the private scan place and here they confirmed boy again for her. due to her being high risk she has extra scans and went for her little check only to have the ultrasound lady a little confused. they picked up 3 heartbeats. they were able to work out one was hers, one was the baby on the screen but the other was not confirmed where it was coming from. she has to wait for a specialist scan now on the 8th May to confirm if indeed she is carrying twins and one is hiding. she's still having terrible morning sickness and approaching 26 weeks, its been a joke she's having twins when reality is, she just might be. it would make sense the changing of babies sex after the three lines being so prominent.

im just curious if anyone knows anymore on hidden twins, i obviously want to be a support to her as at the moment everyone is in a little shock. xx


----------



## maybebaby3

No idea but it seems strange that at 28wks they wouldn't see twins on the US! Anythings possible tho! There must be some explanation for the extra hb!!!


----------



## o0Squeaks0o

maybebaby3 said:


> No idea but it seems strange that at 28wks they wouldn't see twins on the US! Anythings possible tho! There must be some explanation for the extra hb!!!

thats what i thought. i was so daft enough to ask if the placenta beats :blush: ... she is 26 weeks my fat fingers i need to change that. but I've tried googling all evening and there seems a few stories where the twins show on the us later in the pregnancy. i just can't stop thinking is there really enough room in there for a second baby to hide :shrug:


----------



## Lilli

Wow, that'd be crazy! 
Just done a bit of googling and it sounds like sometimes the placenta can make a strong pulse instead of the whoosh :shrug: Someone else was talking about an echo...
With all the scans she's had it would be a bit bizarre if they hadnt found the twin before now.
Very very exciting possibility though! :)


----------



## zoe0504

There was a girl not long ago on here who had this exact thing, I think she was approaching 30 weeks when they found she had a hidden twin. She was a twin herself if I remember correctly. 
It can happen!


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Keep us updated!


----------



## amjon

They would be able to find the twin with U/S no problem at 30 weeks. Boys CAN have 3 lines in earlier U/S and appear to be girls, so I would say she probably had a boy that wasn't far enough developed and by the next scan it was. If they are not able to find a twin at 26 weeks then either the tech is seriously misqualified or the twin is SO small there is no way it could ever be viable. It has been obvious I have 2 in there from 8 weeks. Now they can barely get a shot of one without getting some part of the other (and we just had our 26 week U/S last week). I'd get the idea of twins out of your head. If they've done U/S and couldn't find one, then there isn't one there.


----------



## mspotter

amjon said:


> They would be able to find the twin with U/S no problem at 30 weeks. Boys CAN have 3 lines in earlier U/S and appear to be girls, so I would say she probably had a boy that wasn't far enough developed and by the next scan it was. If they are not able to find a twin at 26 weeks then either the tech is seriously misqualified or the twin is SO small there is no way it could ever be viable. It has been obvious I have 2 in there from 8 weeks. Now they can barely get a shot of one without getting some part of the other (and we just had our 26 week U/S last week). I'd get the idea of twins out of your head. If they've done U/S and couldn't find one, then there isn't one there.

Do you have to be quite so blunt??
Maybe there is a simple explanation where the other heartbeat is coming from, i'm not a doctor so i dont have a clue. If you read the original post she clearly says that her friend has to go have a specialist scan to double check if there is a hiding twin in there so the idea is not 'in her head' it has been mentioned by someone in the medical profession.

Squeeks, hope your friend gets some answers soon xx


----------



## o0Squeaks0o

its all a bit surreal i just want the month to hurry along for her i can't imagine how confused she must be feeling. there was a two week gap between the two ultrasounds that changed from girl to boy. they did look really different but in baby growing time i guess a lot can change in two weeks. that's good to know there was a lady with a similar story on here im going to try find it. its just one of those things i can't quite get my head around to understand. so i too want to know what the other 'heartbeat' is and the fact they have had to refer her to a specialist for the ultrasound also :shrug:


----------



## exoticsiren

Wow thats crazy... Keep us updated!


----------



## o0Squeaks0o

amjon said:


> They would be able to find the twin with U/S no problem at 30 weeks. Boys CAN have 3 lines in earlier U/S and appear to be girls, so I would say she probably had a boy that wasn't far enough developed and by the next scan it was. If they are not able to find a twin at 26 weeks then either the tech is seriously misqualified or the twin is SO small there is no way it could ever be viable. It has been obvious I have 2 in there from 8 weeks. Now they can barely get a shot of one without getting some part of the other (and we just had our 26 week U/S last week). I'd get the idea of twins out of your head. If they've done U/S and couldn't find one, then there isn't one there.

its her OB who has brought up the hidden twin after the ultrasound, not her or me. we are excited for her if this is the case. once she's had her ultrasound to investigate then we will know if we shouldn't be considering another twin. Not every twin pregnancy is text book style.


----------



## tubs

Wow, I'm intrigued! Did she ever have any early scans?


----------



## wristwatch24

amjon said:


> They would be able to find the twin with U/S no problem at 30 weeks. Boys CAN have 3 lines in earlier U/S and appear to be girls, so I would say she probably had a boy that wasn't far enough developed and by the next scan it was. If they are not able to find a twin at 26 weeks then either the tech is seriously misqualified or the twin is SO small there is no way it could ever be viable. It has been obvious I have 2 in there from 8 weeks. Now they can barely get a shot of one without getting some part of the other (and we just had our 26 week U/S last week). I'd get the idea of twins out of your head. If they've done U/S and couldn't find one, then there isn't one there.

Yes, YOUR twins have been obvious since 8 weeks. Clearly if the doctors think it a possibility that there might be a hidden twin, then there is a chance of that. Every pregnancy isn't like yours.


----------



## Lilli

Like that woman in Florida that had 2 uteri and got pregnant in both at the same time! These funny things DO happen :thumbup:


----------



## o0Squeaks0o

tubs said:


> Wow, I'm intrigued! Did she ever have any early scans?

she had her 12 week scan that was the earliest one. this would of been interesting if she had earlier scans to see if it would of shown anything different. xx


----------



## Cherry Bow

Oooh exciting! Can u imagine finding out 1 bubba is actually 2?! Does twins run in her family at all? Keep us informed hon xx


----------



## bella21

i still think i have a hidden twin in there and I've had 3 ultrasounds already :haha: (I've always wanted twins!)

thats so exciting though you need to keep us posted! i read a lot of stories about hidden twins and it is definitely possible!!!


----------



## o0Squeaks0o

Cherry Bow said:


> Oooh exciting! Can u imagine finding out 1 bubba is actually 2?! Does twins run in her family at all? Keep us informed hon xx

hi hun :hugs:

twins run in her OH family but not hers. im just so happy for her after 6 losses she deserves the happiness you know. hope your keeping well cherry xx


----------



## suffolksazzle

Wow! Hope your friend is ok and it all goes well with the specialist x


----------



## amjon

mspotter said:


> amjon said:
> 
> 
> They would be able to find the twin with U/S no problem at 30 weeks. Boys CAN have 3 lines in earlier U/S and appear to be girls, so I would say she probably had a boy that wasn't far enough developed and by the next scan it was. If they are not able to find a twin at 26 weeks then either the tech is seriously misqualified or the twin is SO small there is no way it could ever be viable. It has been obvious I have 2 in there from 8 weeks. Now they can barely get a shot of one without getting some part of the other (and we just had our 26 week U/S last week). I'd get the idea of twins out of your head. If they've done U/S and couldn't find one, then there isn't one there.
> 
> Do you have to be quite so blunt??
> Maybe there is a simple explanation where the other heartbeat is coming from, i'm not a doctor so i dont have a clue. If you read the original post she clearly says that her friend has to go have a specialist scan to double check if there is a hiding twin in there so the idea is not 'in her head' it has been mentioned by someone in the medical profession.
> 
> Squeeks, hope your friend gets some answers soon xxClick to expand...

I have had plenty of scans with my twins and I'm telling you at this size there is NO WAY they could miss one on an U/S, especially if they are looking for one. The babies are WAY too big to miss. If it was a 6 weeks scan or something very early maybe, but at almost the third tri, not possible.


----------



## MomC

It it possible to miss a twin my friend didn't find out she was having twins til 20 weeks. And she had scans at 7 and 12 weeks. It is possible


----------



## amjon

MomC said:


> It it possible to miss a twin my friend didn't find out she was having twins til 20 weeks. And she had scans at 7 and 12 weeks. It is possible

She said she was 26 weeks and had a scan. It is not possible for them to miss a baby that late.


----------



## fertiliciousx

amjon said:


> mspotter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amjon said:
> 
> 
> They would be able to find the twin with U/S no problem at 30 weeks. Boys CAN have 3 lines in earlier U/S and appear to be girls, so I would say she probably had a boy that wasn't far enough developed and by the next scan it was. If they are not able to find a twin at 26 weeks then either the tech is seriously misqualified or the twin is SO small there is no way it could ever be viable. It has been obvious I have 2 in there from 8 weeks. Now they can barely get a shot of one without getting some part of the other (and we just had our 26 week U/S last week). I'd get the idea of twins out of your head. If they've done U/S and couldn't find one, then there isn't one there.
> 
> Do you have to be quite so blunt??
> Maybe there is a simple explanation where the other heartbeat is coming from, i'm not a doctor so i dont have a clue. If you read the original post she clearly says that her friend has to go have a specialist scan to double check if there is a hiding twin in there so the idea is not 'in her head' it has been mentioned by someone in the medical profession.
> 
> Squeeks, hope your friend gets some answers soon xxClick to expand...
> 
> I have had plenty of scans with my twins and I'm telling you at this size there is NO WAY they could miss one on an U/S, especially if they are looking for one. The babies are WAY too big to miss. If it was a 6 weeks scan or something very early maybe, but at almost the third tri, not possible.Click to expand...

Erm, not every twin pregnancy is like or will be like yours hon. You shouldn't claim to know if there are or there aren't twins there.

I have watched a documentary of a woman who didn't find out she was pregnant until 6 months gone and with all the scans and checks they all confirmed 1 baby. All the while she had another baby growing outside the womb. How the baby survived was a complete mystery. The only knew about the 2nd baby after the 1st was delivered.

Not every sickness/condition/pregnancy is straight forward / textbook. Things still happen that science cannot explain. I wouldn't be so quick to judge and be all 'as a matter of fact' about it.

Anyways, I'm excited for your friend Squeaks...can't wait to hear what they find:flower:


----------



## Princess Lou

amjon said:


> MomC said:
> 
> 
> It it possible to miss a twin my friend didn't find out she was having twins til 20 weeks. And she had scans at 7 and 12 weeks. It is possible
> 
> She said she was 26 weeks and had a scan. It is not possible for them to miss a baby that late.Click to expand...

It IS possible. My SIL (was at scans with her as FOB 'did a runner') found out she was having twins at the delivery. She was scanned at 13, 21 and 33 weeks.

Not every pregnancy is text book and not every professional knows everything so forgive me for stating you need to do more research and stop stating that because your's is textbook, that everyone else's is. I can also be very blunt.


On a different note, I'm intrigued to know how she gets on.


----------



## amjon

Princess Lou said:


> amjon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MomC said:
> 
> 
> It it possible to miss a twin my friend didn't find out she was having twins til 20 weeks. And she had scans at 7 and 12 weeks. It is possible
> 
> She said she was 26 weeks and had a scan. It is not possible for them to miss a baby that late.Click to expand...
> 
> It IS possible. My SIL (was at scans with her as FOB 'did a runner') found out she was having twins at the delivery. She was scanned at 13, 21 and 33 weeks.
> 
> Not every pregnancy is text book and not every professional knows everything so forgive me for stating you need to do more research and stop stating that because your's is textbook, that everyone else's is. I can also be very blunt.Click to expand...

Were they specifically LOOKING for a twin? How can they miss a 2-3lb mass they are looking for? That doesn't make any sense unless the tech really wasn't looking all that hard. The uterus isn't all that big, so there aren't really all that many places they could "hide".


----------



## Princess Lou

amjon said:


> Princess Lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amjon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MomC said:
> 
> 
> It it possible to miss a twin my friend didn't find out she was having twins til 20 weeks. And she had scans at 7 and 12 weeks. It is possible
> 
> She said she was 26 weeks and had a scan. It is not possible for them to miss a baby that late.Click to expand...
> 
> It IS possible. My SIL (was at scans with her as FOB 'did a runner') found out she was having twins at the delivery. She was scanned at 13, 21 and 33 weeks.
> 
> Not every pregnancy is text book and not every professional knows everything so forgive me for stating you need to do more research and stop stating that because your's is textbook, that everyone else's is. I can also be very blunt.Click to expand...
> 
> Were they specifically LOOKING for a twin? How can they miss a 2-3lb mass they are looking for? That doesn't make any sense unless the tech really wasn't looking all that hard. The uterus isn't all that big, so there aren't really all that many places they could "hide".Click to expand...

I didn't ask but as you say, 'in theory' a "2-3lb mass" can't be that hard to find. However, one of them was missed (identical girls) so it clearly can be that hard to find and the midwife conducting the last scan had been doing it for 30+ years. They didn't even know when she was in labor. She was pushing the placenta out and out came a baby. 

I understand you know a lot about your pregnancy but you don't know any of these women in real life and I find it quite insulting that you feel you know more about their pregnancies than anyone else. Everyone is happy that you're pregnancy is so perfect but you need to back of from those that aren't. If you think I'm being blunt/harsh/mean, I don't care. I feel you are rather insensitive and condescending so that makes us even.


----------



## amjon

Princess Lou said:


> amjon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amjon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MomC said:
> 
> 
> It it possible to miss a twin my friend didn't find out she was having twins til 20 weeks. And she had scans at 7 and 12 weeks. It is possible
> 
> She said she was 26 weeks and had a scan. It is not possible for them to miss a baby that late.Click to expand...
> 
> It IS possible. My SIL (was at scans with her as FOB 'did a runner') found out she was having twins at the delivery. She was scanned at 13, 21 and 33 weeks.
> 
> Not every pregnancy is text book and not every professional knows everything so forgive me for stating you need to do more research and stop stating that because your's is textbook, that everyone else's is. I can also be very blunt.Click to expand...
> 
> Were they specifically LOOKING for a twin? How can they miss a 2-3lb mass they are looking for? That doesn't make any sense unless the tech really wasn't looking all that hard. The uterus isn't all that big, so there aren't really all that many places they could "hide".Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't ask but as you say, 'in theory' a "2-3lb mass" can't be that hard to find. However, one of them was missed (identical girls) so it clearly can be that hard to find and the midwife conducting the last scan had been doing it for 30+ years. They didn't even know when she was in labor. She was pushing the placenta out and out came a baby.
> 
> I understand you know a lot about your pregnancy but you don't know any of these women in real life and I find it quite insulting that you feel you know more about their pregnancies than anyone else. Everyone is happy that you're pregnancy is so perfect but you need to back of from those that aren't. If you think I'm being blunt/harsh/mean, I don't care. I feel you are rather insensitive and condescending so that makes us even.Click to expand...

The tech we see most of the time told us that if they miss a baby (even at 8 weeks) then they aren't a good tech as they should NOT be missing babies in there (particularly if they are LOOKING for another one). She said it would be nearly impossible for them to miss twins even at 8 weeks. They weren't even looking for a second when they found ours. They do check the whole uterus every time though. I find it VERY hard to believe a doctor LOOKING for a second baby at 26 weeks couldn't find it if it was there. A 26 week baby is NOT small. That would be like completely missing your bladder or more. I just don't see it happening with a competent person doing the U/S.


----------



## nnynny

amjon said:


> Princess Lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amjon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amjon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MomC said:
> 
> 
> It it possible to miss a twin my friend didn't find out she was having twins til 20 weeks. And she had scans at 7 and 12 weeks. It is possible
> 
> She said she was 26 weeks and had a scan. It is not possible for them to miss a baby that late.Click to expand...
> 
> It IS possible. My SIL (was at scans with her as FOB 'did a runner') found out she was having twins at the delivery. She was scanned at 13, 21 and 33 weeks.
> 
> Not every pregnancy is text book and not every professional knows everything so forgive me for stating you need to do more research and stop stating that because your's is textbook, that everyone else's is. I can also be very blunt.Click to expand...
> 
> Were they specifically LOOKING for a twin? How can they miss a 2-3lb mass they are looking for? That doesn't make any sense unless the tech really wasn't looking all that hard. The uterus isn't all that big, so there aren't really all that many places they could "hide".Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't ask but as you say, 'in theory' a "2-3lb mass" can't be that hard to find. However, one of them was missed (identical girls) so it clearly can be that hard to find and the midwife conducting the last scan had been doing it for 30+ years. They didn't even know when she was in labor. She was pushing the placenta out and out came a baby.
> 
> I understand you know a lot about your pregnancy but you don't know any of these women in real life and I find it quite insulting that you feel you know more about their pregnancies than anyone else. Everyone is happy that you're pregnancy is so perfect but you need to back of from those that aren't. If you think I'm being blunt/harsh/mean, I don't care. I feel you are rather insensitive and condescending so that makes us even.Click to expand...
> 
> The tech we see most of the time told us that if they miss a baby (even at 8 weeks) then they aren't a good tech as they should NOT be missing babies in there (particularly if they are LOOKING for another one). She said it would be nearly impossible for them to miss twins even at 8 weeks. They weren't even looking for a second when they found ours. They do check the whole uterus every time though. I find it VERY hard to believe a doctor LOOKING for a second baby at 26 weeks couldn't find it if it was there. A 26 week baby is NOT small. That would be like completely missing your bladder or more. I just don't see it happening with a competent person doing the U/S.Click to expand...

Although it is uncommon in cases with regular scans, it is possible to miss a twin. Not every woman's uterus is pear shaped and the baby may be hiding towards the back in which case, the other abodminal organs may be overlaying that part of the uterus. Keep in mind that an ultrasound relies on sound frequency waves which bounces off the tissues and could in this case have bounced off other abdominal organs overlaying that part of the uterus.


----------



## heyluu

Hmmmm there must be A LOT of incompetent techs and doctors out there because I've heard of this happening in many twin cases where the second baby is not seen until 19-20 weeks.


----------



## girlinyork

My aunt and uncle are twins and they thought it was just my aunt until well into the third trimester until they went actively looking for a twin and even then they weren't so sure because my uncle was small and weak. However, technology wasn't as good back then so I think the mistake was easier to make. My mum was told her twins were a singleton at about 10 weeks so when she miscarried one they were very shocked to see she was she still pregnant. It does baffle me that a tech could miss a whole baby - particularly as my girl seemed massive at 27 weeks but I suppose if there were some sort of extenuating circumstances it could happen. I'll be intrigued to find out what the extra pulsating doo-dad is. Whether a heartbeat or something more mundane :)


----------



## surprisedmama

amjon said:


> Princess Lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amjon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amjon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MomC said:
> 
> 
> It it possible to miss a twin my friend didn't find out she was having twins til 20 weeks. And she had scans at 7 and 12 weeks. It is possible
> 
> She said she was 26 weeks and had a scan. It is not possible for them to miss a baby that late.Click to expand...
> 
> It IS possible. My SIL (was at scans with her as FOB 'did a runner') found out she was having twins at the delivery. She was scanned at 13, 21 and 33 weeks.
> 
> Not every pregnancy is text book and not every professional knows everything so forgive me for stating you need to do more research and stop stating that because your's is textbook, that everyone else's is. I can also be very blunt.Click to expand...
> 
> Were they specifically LOOKING for a twin? How can they miss a 2-3lb mass they are looking for? That doesn't make any sense unless the tech really wasn't looking all that hard. The uterus isn't all that big, so there aren't really all that many places they could "hide".Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't ask but as you say, 'in theory' a "2-3lb mass" can't be that hard to find. However, one of them was missed (identical girls) so it clearly can be that hard to find and the midwife conducting the last scan had been doing it for 30+ years. They didn't even know when she was in labor. She was pushing the placenta out and out came a baby.
> 
> I understand you know a lot about your pregnancy but you don't know any of these women in real life and I find it quite insulting that you feel you know more about their pregnancies than anyone else. Everyone is happy that you're pregnancy is so perfect but you need to back of from those that aren't. If you think I'm being blunt/harsh/mean, I don't care. I feel you are rather insensitive and condescending so that makes us even.Click to expand...
> 
> The tech we see most of the time told us that if they miss a baby (even at 8 weeks) then they aren't a good tech as they should NOT be missing babies in there (particularly if they are LOOKING for another one). She said it would be nearly impossible for them to miss twins even at 8 weeks. They weren't even looking for a second when they found ours. They do check the whole uterus every time though. I find it VERY hard to believe a doctor LOOKING for a second baby at 26 weeks couldn't find it if it was there. A 26 week baby is NOT small. That would be like completely missing your bladder or more. I just don't see it happening with a competent person doing the U/S.Click to expand...

Then why don't you become an ultrasound tech so you can be right 100% of the time?

While you're at it, get an MD behind your name since it seems like you know it all.

Sorry this is harsh, but you act like you know *all*.


----------



## o0Squeaks0o

amjon said:


> Princess Lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amjon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amjon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MomC said:
> 
> 
> It it possible to miss a twin my friend didn't find out she was having twins til 20 weeks. And she had scans at 7 and 12 weeks. It is possible
> 
> She said she was 26 weeks and had a scan. It is not possible for them to miss a baby that late.Click to expand...
> 
> It IS possible. My SIL (was at scans with her as FOB 'did a runner') found out she was having twins at the delivery. She was scanned at 13, 21 and 33 weeks.
> 
> Not every pregnancy is text book and not every professional knows everything so forgive me for stating you need to do more research and stop stating that because your's is textbook, that everyone else's is. I can also be very blunt.Click to expand...
> 
> Were they specifically LOOKING for a twin? How can they miss a 2-3lb mass they are looking for? That doesn't make any sense unless the tech really wasn't looking all that hard. The uterus isn't all that big, so there aren't really all that many places they could "hide".Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't ask but as you say, 'in theory' a "2-3lb mass" can't be that hard to find. However, one of them was missed (identical girls) so it clearly can be that hard to find and the midwife conducting the last scan had been doing it for 30+ years. They didn't even know when she was in labor. She was pushing the placenta out and out came a baby.
> 
> I understand you know a lot about your pregnancy but you don't know any of these women in real life and I find it quite insulting that you feel you know more about their pregnancies than anyone else. Everyone is happy that you're pregnancy is so perfect but you need to back of from those that aren't. If you think I'm being blunt/harsh/mean, I don't care. I feel you are rather insensitive and condescending so that makes us even.Click to expand...
> 
> The tech we see most of the time told us that if they miss a baby (even at 8 weeks) then they aren't a good tech as they should NOT be missing babies in there (particularly if they are LOOKING for another one). She said it would be nearly impossible for them to miss twins even at 8 weeks. They weren't even looking for a second when they found ours. They do check the whole uterus every time though. I find it VERY hard to believe a doctor LOOKING for a second baby at 26 weeks couldn't find it if it was there. A 26 week baby is NOT small. That would be like completely missing your bladder or more. I just don't see it happening with a competent person doing the U/S.Click to expand...

 

*I never stated the tec looked for the second baby. drs were called into the room where my friend was told she required a specialist scan to determine what and where this other heartbeat was coming from. the tech only told her of the findings once the Dr was present. i am in the UK. maybe ours health care is done differently to yours. with complications on an ultrasound we get referred to somebody who specializes in that area. *


----------



## Glitter_berry

amjon said:


> They would be able to find the twin with U/S no problem at 30 weeks. Boys CAN have 3 lines in earlier U/S and appear to be girls, so I would say she probably had a boy that wasn't far enough developed and by the next scan it was. If they are not able to find a twin at 26 weeks then either the tech is seriously misqualified or the twin is SO small there is no way it could ever be viable. It has been obvious I have 2 in there from 8 weeks. Now they can barely get a shot of one without getting some part of the other (and we just had our 26 week U/S last week). I'd get the idea of twins out of your head. If they've done U/S and couldn't find one, then there isn't one there.

Wow!! How rude!! 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Good luck to your friend. My Nanna was pregnant with triplets and she had a severe bleed and they told her her babies had died. Then she continued to grow and they ignored it and told her it was a phantom pregnancy. Then they told her she was pregnant with one late in pregnancy ( I'm not sure on how many weeks maybe 30 ish) And at the delivery 6 weeks later she gave birth to two, my Aunty and uncle. 

If they had u/s then it would have been pretty bad quality, but still an amazing story that might give your friend some hope for her little twinnies. :D


----------



## amjon

o0Squeaks0o said:


> amjon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amjon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amjon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MomC said:
> 
> 
> It it possible to miss a twin my friend didn't find out she was having twins til 20 weeks. And she had scans at 7 and 12 weeks. It is possible
> 
> She said she was 26 weeks and had a scan. It is not possible for them to miss a baby that late.Click to expand...
> 
> It IS possible. My SIL (was at scans with her as FOB 'did a runner') found out she was having twins at the delivery. She was scanned at 13, 21 and 33 weeks.
> 
> Not every pregnancy is text book and not every professional knows everything so forgive me for stating you need to do more research and stop stating that because your's is textbook, that everyone else's is. I can also be very blunt.Click to expand...
> 
> Were they specifically LOOKING for a twin? How can they miss a 2-3lb mass they are looking for? That doesn't make any sense unless the tech really wasn't looking all that hard. The uterus isn't all that big, so there aren't really all that many places they could "hide".Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't ask but as you say, 'in theory' a "2-3lb mass" can't be that hard to find. However, one of them was missed (identical girls) so it clearly can be that hard to find and the midwife conducting the last scan had been doing it for 30+ years. They didn't even know when she was in labor. She was pushing the placenta out and out came a baby.
> 
> I understand you know a lot about your pregnancy but you don't know any of these women in real life and I find it quite insulting that you feel you know more about their pregnancies than anyone else. Everyone is happy that you're pregnancy is so perfect but you need to back of from those that aren't. If you think I'm being blunt/harsh/mean, I don't care. I feel you are rather insensitive and condescending so that makes us even.Click to expand...
> 
> The tech we see most of the time told us that if they miss a baby (even at 8 weeks) then they aren't a good tech as they should NOT be missing babies in there (particularly if they are LOOKING for another one). She said it would be nearly impossible for them to miss twins even at 8 weeks. They weren't even looking for a second when they found ours. They do check the whole uterus every time though. I find it VERY hard to believe a doctor LOOKING for a second baby at 26 weeks couldn't find it if it was there. A 26 week baby is NOT small. That would be like completely missing your bladder or more. I just don't see it happening with a competent person doing the U/S.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *I never stated the tec looked for the second baby. drs were called into the room where my friend was told she required a specialist scan to determine what and where this other heartbeat was coming from. the tech only told her of the findings once the Dr was present. i am in the UK. maybe ours health care is done differently to yours. with complications on an ultrasound we get referred to somebody who specializes in that area. *Click to expand...

If they are already doing an U/S and think they have another HB why wouldn't they LOOK for where it is coming from then? That doesn't make a bit of sense. If my doctor suspected there was more than one I can pretty much guarantee she would try to find the twin then and there (if they didn't know there was more than one) and then probably send you to a specialist to look into the twins more.


----------



## Princess Lou

amjon said:


> o0Squeaks0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amjon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amjon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amjon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MomC said:
> 
> 
> It it possible to miss a twin my friend didn't find out she was having twins til 20 weeks. And she had scans at 7 and 12 weeks. It is possible
> 
> She said she was 26 weeks and had a scan. It is not possible for them to miss a baby that late.Click to expand...
> 
> It IS possible. My SIL (was at scans with her as FOB 'did a runner') found out she was having twins at the delivery. She was scanned at 13, 21 and 33 weeks.
> 
> Not every pregnancy is text book and not every professional knows everything so forgive me for stating you need to do more research and stop stating that because your's is textbook, that everyone else's is. I can also be very blunt.Click to expand...
> 
> Were they specifically LOOKING for a twin? How can they miss a 2-3lb mass they are looking for? That doesn't make any sense unless the tech really wasn't looking all that hard. The uterus isn't all that big, so there aren't really all that many places they could "hide".Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't ask but as you say, 'in theory' a "2-3lb mass" can't be that hard to find. However, one of them was missed (identical girls) so it clearly can be that hard to find and the midwife conducting the last scan had been doing it for 30+ years. They didn't even know when she was in labor. She was pushing the placenta out and out came a baby.
> 
> I understand you know a lot about your pregnancy but you don't know any of these women in real life and I find it quite insulting that you feel you know more about their pregnancies than anyone else. Everyone is happy that you're pregnancy is so perfect but you need to back of from those that aren't. If you think I'm being blunt/harsh/mean, I don't care. I feel you are rather insensitive and condescending so that makes us even.Click to expand...
> 
> The tech we see most of the time told us that if they miss a baby (even at 8 weeks) then they aren't a good tech as they should NOT be missing babies in there (particularly if they are LOOKING for another one). She said it would be nearly impossible for them to miss twins even at 8 weeks. They weren't even looking for a second when they found ours. They do check the whole uterus every time though. I find it VERY hard to believe a doctor LOOKING for a second baby at 26 weeks couldn't find it if it was there. A 26 week baby is NOT small. That would be like completely missing your bladder or more. I just don't see it happening with a competent person doing the U/S.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *I never stated the tec looked for the second baby. drs were called into the room where my friend was told she required a specialist scan to determine what and where this other heartbeat was coming from. the tech only told her of the findings once the Dr was present. i am in the UK. maybe ours health care is done differently to yours. with complications on an ultrasound we get referred to somebody who specializes in that area. *Click to expand...
> 
> If they are already doing an U/S and think they have another HB why wouldn't they LOOK for where it is coming from then? That doesn't make a bit of sense. If my doctor suspected there was more than one I can pretty much guarantee she would try to find the twin then and there (if they didn't know there was more than one) and then probably send you to a specialist to look into the twins more.Click to expand...


We need to know the name of your doctor because s/he sounds SUPER perfect. 

Girls, we all need to know that the doctors etc we have are far less superior to the one she has.


Side note, May 8th does sound a long way off. NHS?


----------



## Princess Lou

I're read back my last post and it does sound rather bitchy. I don't mean to offend.


----------



## o0Squeaks0o

because its not the way its done here. our techs probably only train in certain ways. she obviously felt it was beyond what she was able to do and called for the Dr to come in the room who ordered the specialist scan to investigate. i have lived in Canada and the UK. and the differences between my pregnancy with DD in Canada to this pregnancy in the UK have been a totally different experience. including the ultrasounds and routine testing. the more i have sat reading tonight it seems this is a possible thing to happen and that most hidden twins get noticed in the later part of pregnancy. yes a bit 'crazy' to think but it has and does happen. i wish you all the best with your twin pregnancy.


----------



## o0Squeaks0o

Princess Lou said:


> amjon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o0Squeaks0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amjon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amjon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amjon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MomC said:
> 
> 
> It it possible to miss a twin my friend didn't find out she was having twins til 20 weeks. And she had scans at 7 and 12 weeks. It is possible
> 
> She said she was 26 weeks and had a scan. It is not possible for them to miss a baby that late.Click to expand...
> 
> It IS possible. My SIL (was at scans with her as FOB 'did a runner') found out she was having twins at the delivery. She was scanned at 13, 21 and 33 weeks.
> 
> Not every pregnancy is text book and not every professional knows everything so forgive me for stating you need to do more research and stop stating that because your's is textbook, that everyone else's is. I can also be very blunt.Click to expand...
> 
> Were they specifically LOOKING for a twin? How can they miss a 2-3lb mass they are looking for? That doesn't make any sense unless the tech really wasn't looking all that hard. The uterus isn't all that big, so there aren't really all that many places they could "hide".Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't ask but as you say, 'in theory' a "2-3lb mass" can't be that hard to find. However, one of them was missed (identical girls) so it clearly can be that hard to find and the midwife conducting the last scan had been doing it for 30+ years. They didn't even know when she was in labor. She was pushing the placenta out and out came a baby.
> 
> I understand you know a lot about your pregnancy but you don't know any of these women in real life and I find it quite insulting that you feel you know more about their pregnancies than anyone else. Everyone is happy that you're pregnancy is so perfect but you need to back of from those that aren't. If you think I'm being blunt/harsh/mean, I don't care. I feel you are rather insensitive and condescending so that makes us even.Click to expand...
> 
> The tech we see most of the time told us that if they miss a baby (even at 8 weeks) then they aren't a good tech as they should NOT be missing babies in there (particularly if they are LOOKING for another one). She said it would be nearly impossible for them to miss twins even at 8 weeks. They weren't even looking for a second when they found ours. They do check the whole uterus every time though. I find it VERY hard to believe a doctor LOOKING for a second baby at 26 weeks couldn't find it if it was there. A 26 week baby is NOT small. That would be like completely missing your bladder or more. I just don't see it happening with a competent person doing the U/S.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *I never stated the tec looked for the second baby. drs were called into the room where my friend was told she required a specialist scan to determine what and where this other heartbeat was coming from. the tech only told her of the findings once the Dr was present. i am in the UK. maybe ours health care is done differently to yours. with complications on an ultrasound we get referred to somebody who specializes in that area. *Click to expand...
> 
> If they are already doing an U/S and think they have another HB why wouldn't they LOOK for where it is coming from then? That doesn't make a bit of sense. If my doctor suspected there was more than one I can pretty much guarantee she would try to find the twin then and there (if they didn't know there was more than one) and then probably send you to a specialist to look into the twins more.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need to know the name of your doctor because s/he sounds SUPER perfect.
> 
> Girls, we all need to know that the doctors etc we have are far less superior to the one she has.
> 
> 
> Side note, May 8th does sound a long way off. NHS?Click to expand...

 

yep .... my thought too. that's what she got upset about the long wait. they've said they'll call her in if a cancellation happens but how often do they honour that when they say they will, just makes me sad how the health system works here something important and its nearly months wait away. i just want time to fly by for her so she gets an answer either way.


----------



## girlinyork

Does she look big for her gestation?


----------



## o0Squeaks0o

girlinyork said:


> Does she look big for her gestation?

kind of, some days she looks bigger then others for sure. xx


----------



## Collyrocks

This is soooo interesting. I hope it all works out as she wants it too. As an aside, it's sad seeing so many mean messages to the lady that doubted the twin possibility even if the way she said so may not be ideal. I feel terrible for her after reading some of the nasty comments :(


----------



## d_b

Chances are probably slim but stranger things have happened! Maybe she has two wombs or a smaller twin hidden behind a bigger one. I'd love for them to find a hidden twin at my next ultrasound!


----------



## bella21

Collyrocks said:


> This is soooo interesting. I hope it all works out as she wants it too. As an aside, it's sad seeing so many mean messages to the lady that doubted the twin possibility even if the way she said so may not be ideal. I feel terrible for her after reading some of the nasty comments :(

I agree. I don't feel like she meant to come off the way people are perceiving it. This is the only problem with not knowing/speaking to people in person. We perceive things the wrong way. Plus put a bunch of pregnant hormonal women together and its just bound to happen :haha:


----------



## Glitter_berry

bella21 said:


> Collyrocks said:
> 
> 
> This is soooo interesting. I hope it all works out as she wants it too. As an aside, it's sad seeing so many mean messages to the lady that doubted the twin possibility even if the way she said so may not be ideal. I feel terrible for her after reading some of the nasty comments :(
> 
> I agree. I don't feel like she meant to come off the way people are perceiving it. This is the only problem with not knowing/speaking to people in person. We perceive things the wrong way. Plus put a bunch of pregnant hormonal women together and its just bound to happen :haha:Click to expand...

Ha ha! So true, damn hormones. 

I think it was just the way it was said. " get the idea out of your head, if one wasn't seen there isn't one" or " baby would be SO small it would have no chance of survival" 

Nobody wants to hear if there was another baby it would die. 

Glad her pregnancy is going smoothly, and wish her the best of luck becoming a new mummy. 
But offer the advice to be a bit more thoughtful and compassionate to others situations. Xx


----------



## mnonie

Lol the same thing happened to some one I know - my mum with me and my twin sister. They had no idea she was having two even to the point the midwifes told her to stop being silly during the delivery of my sister. It can happen incredibly rare tho.... Never say never tho. I'll have to dig out the newspaper article, and scan pics that mums got :). Xx


----------



## stardust1976

They can miss a twin on ultrasound - if the second baby is smaller and laying in a mirror position behind the first baby, it is entirely possible to miss. There also COULD very well be issues with the baby being outside the uterus (it can happen, it's been documented), or the uterus being an odd shape and the second baby being hidden by other things. 

My cousins are twins - they were laying in a mirror position. Their mother gave birth at 28 weeks after having ultrasounds throughout. They never knew she was having twins. She tore quite badly after delivering my first cousin, and they were stitching her back up when she began contracting again. They investigated and discovered she had another baby in there and she delivered her second baby. Chloe was very very sick - I'm not 100%sure of the details, but she needed a lot of care due to being left in there and being smaller and hidden behind Jess. 

So it does happen, and it can happen, although it is very very rare. I think the system in the UK is more similar to the Australian system, and over here we would be referred to a specialist as well because the Ultrasound techs are only looking for whatever they are told to look for - they are not allowed to go searching around. They fill out a report with their findings on it, and that report would have recommendations on it - such as recommend a specialist for further investigation, etc etc.....

Good luck to her, I hope the next couple of weeks fly by (but I know they probably won't!). :)


----------



## o0Squeaks0o

mnonie said:


> Lol the same thing happened to some one I know - my mum with me and my twin sister. They had no idea she was having two even to the point the midwifes told her to stop being silly during the delivery of my sister. It can happen incredibly rare tho.... Never say never tho. I'll have to dig out the newspaper article, and scan pics that mums got :). Xx

oh wow that's incredible. dig the items out id love to see them. can i be nosey and ask how much you and your sister weighed at birth ? xx


----------



## CastawayBride

amjon said:


> mspotter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amjon said:
> 
> 
> They would be able to find the twin with U/S no problem at 30 weeks. Boys CAN have 3 lines in earlier U/S and appear to be girls, so I would say she probably had a boy that wasn't far enough developed and by the next scan it was. If they are not able to find a twin at 26 weeks then either the tech is seriously misqualified or the twin is SO small there is no way it could ever be viable. It has been obvious I have 2 in there from 8 weeks. Now they can barely get a shot of one without getting some part of the other (and we just had our 26 week U/S last week). I'd get the idea of twins out of your head. If they've done U/S and couldn't find one, then there isn't one there.
> 
> Do you have to be quite so blunt??
> Maybe there is a simple explanation where the other heartbeat is coming from, i'm not a doctor so i dont have a clue. If you read the original post she clearly says that her friend has to go have a specialist scan to double check if there is a hiding twin in there so the idea is not 'in her head' it has been mentioned by someone in the medical profession.
> 
> Squeeks, hope your friend gets some answers soon xxClick to expand...
> 
> I have had plenty of scans with my twins and I'm telling you at this size there is NO WAY they could miss one on an U/S, especially if they are looking for one. The babies are WAY too big to miss. If it was a 6 weeks scan or something very early maybe, but at almost the third tri, not possible.Click to expand...




surprisedmama said:


> amjon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amjon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amjon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MomC said:
> 
> 
> It it possible to miss a twin my friend didn't find out she was having twins til 20 weeks. And she had scans at 7 and 12 weeks. It is possible
> 
> She said she was 26 weeks and had a scan. It is not possible for them to miss a baby that late.Click to expand...
> 
> It IS possible. My SIL (was at scans with her as FOB 'did a runner') found out she was having twins at the delivery. She was scanned at 13, 21 and 33 weeks.
> 
> Not every pregnancy is text book and not every professional knows everything so forgive me for stating you need to do more research and stop stating that because your's is textbook, that everyone else's is. I can also be very blunt.Click to expand...
> 
> Were they specifically LOOKING for a twin? How can they miss a 2-3lb mass they are looking for? That doesn't make any sense unless the tech really wasn't looking all that hard. The uterus isn't all that big, so there aren't really all that many places they could "hide".Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't ask but as you say, 'in theory' a "2-3lb mass" can't be that hard to find. However, one of them was missed (identical girls) so it clearly can be that hard to find and the midwife conducting the last scan had been doing it for 30+ years. They didn't even know when she was in labor. She was pushing the placenta out and out came a baby.
> 
> I understand you know a lot about your pregnancy but you don't know any of these women in real life and I find it quite insulting that you feel you know more about their pregnancies than anyone else. Everyone is happy that you're pregnancy is so perfect but you need to back of from those that aren't. If you think I'm being blunt/harsh/mean, I don't care. I feel you are rather insensitive and condescending so that makes us even.Click to expand...
> 
> The tech we see most of the time told us that if they miss a baby (even at 8 weeks) then they aren't a good tech as they should NOT be missing babies in there (particularly if they are LOOKING for another one). She said it would be nearly impossible for them to miss twins even at 8 weeks. They weren't even looking for a second when they found ours. They do check the whole uterus every time though. I find it VERY hard to believe a doctor LOOKING for a second baby at 26 weeks couldn't find it if it was there. A 26 week baby is NOT small. That would be like completely missing your bladder or more. I just don't see it happening with a competent person doing the U/S.Click to expand...
> 
> Then why don't you become an ultrasound tech so you can be right 100% of the time?
> 
> While you're at it, get an MD behind your name since it seems like you know it all.
> 
> Sorry this is harsh, but you act like you know *all*.Click to expand...


I am not going to apologize for being harsh, Amjon has a hard on for people who think they have twins, you have a right to your opinion but no need to shove down everyone's throats.

With that being said the doctor has said I will have to wait until Week 20 to confirm whether we are having twins. My doctor specifically said they like to hide in there and this was coming from a doctor. Just b/c this woman is later on in her pregnancy doesn't mean anything...good luck to your friend Squeaks!


----------



## mnonie

o0Squeaks0o said:


> mnonie said:
> 
> 
> Lol the same thing happened to some one I know - my mum with me and my twin sister. They had no idea she was having two even to the point the midwifes told her to stop being silly during the delivery of my sister. It can happen incredibly rare tho.... Never say never tho. I'll have to dig out the newspaper article, and scan pics that mums got :). Xx
> 
> oh wow that's incredible. dig the items out id love to see them. can i be nosey and ask how much you and your sister weighed at birth ? xxClick to expand...

Of course :). I was 6lb 5 and my sister was 5lb6 so not tiny by any means but mum was never huge wit any of us. Mums got a odd shaped uterus and my sister was very I'll with lung issues but alls well that ends well :). I hope the OP's friend gets some answers and has a good end to her pregnancy xx


----------



## tylerncallum

Hey! I dnt know anybody who has gone through this but i guess anything is possible...on a different site i was on when last pregnant...this lady had her baby and weeks after she told doctors she could still feel kicking and they checked her and she actually concived another child whilr pregnant! And was like 29 weeks pregnant :0 was amazing!...hope ur friend gets sorted out and everything ok for her xx


----------



## Toms Mummy

Have none of you seen friends? It's possible!


----------



## annio84

bella21 said:


> Collyrocks said:
> 
> 
> This is soooo interesting. I hope it all works out as she wants it too. As an aside, it's sad seeing so many mean messages to the lady that doubted the twin possibility even if the way she said so may not be ideal. I feel terrible for her after reading some of the nasty comments :(
> 
> I agree. I don't feel like she meant to come off the way people are perceiving it. This is the only problem with not knowing/speaking to people in person. We perceive things the wrong way. Plus put a bunch of pregnant hormonal women together and its just bound to happen :haha:Click to expand...


I would be inclined to agree with you except that this poster is always rude and blunt. I honestly think it's about time it was pointed out to her how she comes across. Maybe some people have come across a little rude in return but I agree with the general point that she shouldn't act as though OP is making stuff up and it is possible that things outside of her own experience will happen. And maybe just read back over what you've written before you post and think how you would feel if someone replied to you in this way.

Anyway, squeaks, very interested to hear what comes of this. Will be looking for updates.


----------



## lewood88

Lilli said:


> Like that woman in Florida that had 2 uteri and got pregnant in both at the same time! These funny things DO happen :thumbup:

i was about to mention that :haha:, anything is possible and no one should say never, back in the olden days i mean back when my nan had her kids there was no such thing as a ultrasound and women didnt even know they was having twins!!

hidden twins are possible my cousin had twins and at some of her u/s one twin would hide away and she would have to go bk constantly because of it,
chloe was 4ishlb and ryan was 6lb one twin can be slightly smaller


----------



## babyhopes2010

Thats really strange if she is having twins its never been picked up :wacko:

altho iv heard of a twin hiding. if u have it on ur medical records its a singleton they will never look for a twin.


----------



## babyhopes2010

its a little odd they would wait a MONTH if they thought something was wrong, Maybe the HB they think they hear is the echo of the HB in the placenta


----------



## Mum2BKW

Wow, how crazy would it be if it did turn out to be twins! Please do keep us posted, it's like an episode of House!

I must admit I find it really, really hard to believe that twins could be missed on a modern ultrasound, though obviously it does happen. I guess an odd shaped uterus and one smaller twin always directly behind the other would probably do it, but I think if this happened to me it would take a while for it to sink in! Very exciting though, good luck to your friend :)

Also - I don't know her circumstances but waiting a month does seem a very long time, could she pay for a private ultrasound to put her mind at ease?


----------



## Pink Flowers

I hope your friend gets some answers, I have heard of people finding out they are expecting twins later in pregnancy. 

And a month is a very long time to wait x


----------



## sbl

I dunno if anyone else has asked this yet but why are they leaving her for almost a month before another scan? By then she'll be 30 weeks and allot of twin pregnancies arrive early.


----------



## atalanta85

There was a documentary I watched once where the lady was having twins and then they discovered a third (attached outside the uterus and sitting underneth it) in the final trimester!! Rare, but it's possible.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

My manager didn't find out she was expecting twins until 5 months into the pregnancy. The "active" baby kept hiding behind his brother.


----------



## ashleyy0

My grandpa was a hidden twin and about every baby in the family that has been a twin since then has been a hidden twin. He was about 3 pounds lighter than his sister. Its very possible. He was in the back the whole time they had no idea. Good luck to your friend!! Can't wait to hear an update!!!


----------



## Cala

A month would be a lifetime waiting for something like this! All these stories you've all told of hiding twins.... crazy!!!

Twins or no.... hope her pregnancy goes well!!!


----------



## oliv

My mam had twins and she didnt know she was having them untill the second one came out!! 

I know back then there wasnt as good technology as there is now but it can happen


----------



## HappyBump25

Last year on BNB when I was pregnant there was a woman who found out that she was having twins at like 28ish weeks. Her twins were identical and one was always hiding behind the other for the longest time.


----------



## babyhopes2010

i doubt they think its twins or any think serious. why wouldnt they scan her there and then to find out some answers? if i were her id call hospital back up


----------



## Proserpina

Look, amjon is saying that it's not possible for a competent ultrasound technician who is actually _looking_ for a twin at 26-weeks gestation to miss it. People are countering that by citing examples of where hidden twins were missed when health care providers weren't really looking for twins. Me personally, I wouldn't be as sure as amjon is; stranger things have happened in the world of medicine than a competent ultrasound technician missing a hidden twin. My own advice to the OP's friend would be "it's extremely unlikely, so you should not get your hopes up too high, but anything is possible." 

Or in other words, you can disagree with amjon without being disagreeable. Try it sometime. 

Not surprised to see wristwatch24 here though, giving "thanks" to every person who gets in amjon's face. WWJD... Whom Would Jesus Dogpile? Right, wristwatch?


----------



## girlinyork

Could everybody please stop biting and snapping at each other? We're fully grown women - not teenagers at school!


----------



## heres2hoping

My aunt had a hidden triplet that they found in the third trimester by ultrasound. How exciting for your friend!!!


----------



## bubbles82

sad to see another thread go rapidly downhill when there was really no need :(


----------



## baby9

tylerncallum said:


> Hey! I dnt know anybody who has gone through this but i guess anything is possible...on a different site i was on when last pregnant...this lady had her baby and weeks after she told doctors she could still feel kicking and they checked her and she actually concived another child whilr pregnant! And was like 29 weeks pregnant :0 was amazing!...hope ur friend gets sorted out and everything ok for her xx


What! That is truly crazy. Off to buy OH a pack of condoms :laugh2:


----------



## baby9

Can your friend pay for a private 3D scan to put her mind at ease? I assume there would be no mistaking a hidden twin if the scan was in 3D? Make sure you update us, very exciting for your friend.


----------



## DianaB

This actually happened with my really good friends mom. His mom and sister were identical twins and their mother never found out until she had them. I think one was hiding behind the other because she kept trying to freak me out last pregnancy telling me there could be another baby hidden behind the first lol.


----------



## HappiestMom

Im having twins and my mom keeps joking about a little girl hiding behind the boys lol lol...would be crazy..but have heard of it happening before..and now Im going to be obsessing over this thread and cant wait to hear what happens!!! def let us know if she is able to go get a private scan sooner!!...the 8th is sooooooo far away! lol...


----------



## o0Squeaks0o

i can't answer why they've made her wait a month before she can have her scan with the specialist to be honest. there may be a reason or it just might be down to the nhs wait i will have to ask her this tonight when i speak to her. i was to caught up in the "huh can there actually be room for one to hide." its shocked me how many on here have heard of some who has experienced it or experienced it themselves. before this i probably would of been more of a person who would be thinking how could it be missed. but obviously it can. its a very surreal situation so its not surprising to have people question it all. xx


----------



## wristwatch24

Proserpina said:


> Look, amjon is saying that it's not possible for a competent ultrasound technician who is actually _looking_ for a twin at 26-weeks gestation to miss it. People are countering that by citing examples of where hidden twins were missed when health care providers weren't really looking for twins. Me personally, I wouldn't be as sure as amjon is; stranger things have happened in the world of medicine than a competent ultrasound technician missing a hidden twin. My own advice to the OP's friend would be "it's extremely unlikely, so you should not get your hopes up too high, but anything is possible."
> 
> Or in other words, you can disagree with amjon without being disagreeable. Try it sometime.
> 
> Not surprised to see wristwatch24 here though, giving "thanks" to every person who gets in amjon's face. WWJD... Whom Would Jesus Dogpile? Right, wristwatch?

I've reported your post. I said nothing to you, and there is absolutely no reason for you to make that rude comment about me. You are clearly just trying to stir up issues.


----------



## HappiestMom

not to mention the "WWJD" taken in that context and said like she said...that in itself is not very christian either...maybe she really doesnt know what WWJD means... and before I get jumped on Im atheist so... no Im not being hypocritical lol..


----------



## wristwatch24

MrsJerome said:


> not to mention the "WWJD" taken in that context and said like she said...that in itself is not very christian either...maybe she really doesnt know what WWJD means... and before I get jumped on Im atheist so... no Im not being hypocritical lol..

Yeah the hypocrisy in her post is blinding. Telling people to be agreeable and then attacking someone who said absolutely nothing to her. Sounds agreeable to me. Lol. The WWJD thing is a whole other issue that she clearly hasn't gotten over and needs to deal with.


----------



## Lownthwaite

Wow! :shock: That's crazy! 

I'm a twin myself so will be very interested to hear the outcome of this. 

I hope the time flies and your friend gets the answer she wants. :hugs:


----------



## lewood88

wristwatch24 said:


> MrsJerome said:
> 
> 
> not to mention the "WWJD" taken in that context and said like she said...that in itself is not very christian either...maybe she really doesnt know what WWJD means... and before I get jumped on Im atheist so... no Im not being hypocritical lol..
> 
> Yeah the hypocrisy in her post is blinding. Telling people to be agreeable and then attacking someone who said absolutely nothing to her. Sounds agreeable to me. Lol. The WWJD thing is a whole other issue that she clearly hasn't gotten over and needs to deal with.Click to expand...

I may come across as thick but wots WWJD?


----------



## girlinyork

WWJD = what would Jesus do?


----------



## lewood88

Theres way too many judgemental ppl here and as for bringin religion in to it wtf


----------



## girlinyork

Wouldn't surprise me now if a moderator shut the whole thread down :/


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, if this thread gets closed (which I think is likely), please start a new thread and update us when your friend has her scan, Squeaks!


----------



## lewood88

Like i said before too many judgmental ppl on here i mean we all come here for advice and open to other ppls views but some ppl need to not come across so harsh


----------



## CelticNiamh

amjon said:


> MomC said:
> 
> 
> It it possible to miss a twin my friend didn't find out she was having twins til 20 weeks. And she had scans at 7 and 12 weeks. It is possible
> 
> She said she was 26 weeks and had a scan. It is not possible for them to miss a baby that late.Click to expand...

you would think that all right LOL but any thing is possible, I have heard of it happening before, I guess it is more possible when they assume your having one baby so are not looking for a second!!! It is strange the scanner could not find one, but then as others have said she may not have been allowed look and have to follow protcol and book another scan!! terrible the poor girl has to wait a month to find out though



tylerncallum said:


> Hey! I dnt know anybody who has gone through this but i guess anything is possible...on a different site i was on when last pregnant...this lady had her baby and weeks after she told doctors she could still feel kicking and they checked her and she actually concived another child whilr pregnant! And was like 29 weeks pregnant :0 was amazing!...hope ur friend gets sorted out and everything ok for her xx

I have heard of that before there was a month between the twins :thumbup:


Hope the thread does not get closed looking forward to seeing what happens:flower:


----------



## Wobbles

It isn't unheard of so move along from bickering with each other ladies. Don't see why the OPs post should be closed down.

Discuss in a civilised manner or leave the thread!


----------



## kit10grl

o0Squeaks0o said:


> i can't answer why they've made her wait a month before she can have her scan with the specialist to be honest. there may be a reason or it just might be down to the nhs wait i will have to ask her this tonight when i speak to her. i was to caught up in the "huh can there actually be room for one to hide." its shocked me how many on here have heard of some who has experienced it or experienced it themselves. before this i probably would of been more of a person who would be thinking how could it be missed. but obviously it can. its a very surreal situation so its not surprising to have people question it all. xx

We had to have a lot of specialist scans during my last pregnancy. We had to wait quite a while between them because the cardiologist only had one clinic a fortnight at our hospital. And with so many people to see we only got seen by him once a month. It could just be that the specialist they need to see her isnt available locally to get a sooner apointment.

Frustrating, hope everything goes well


----------



## bubbles82

Looking forward to hearing an update about your friend, this post has got me scared about the idea of them finding a second baby at my next scan though, I can't imagine finding out there's two on the way now I've got my head round just one! Must be crazy actually finding out during labour too, although I'm sure it's exciting as well!


----------



## girlinyork

Bubbles, this sort of thing is incredibly rare. In fact, if I was a betting woman, I'd bet on squeaks friend only having the one x


----------



## bubbles82

girlinyork said:


> Bubbles, this sort of thing is incredibly rare. In fact, if I was a betting woman, I'd bet on squeaks friend only having the one x

Yeah I thought the same, but my pregnant non rational brain worries about silly things even if I know they're unlikely to happen!

I love your scan pic by the way, so cute :)


----------



## girlinyork

Thanks so much :)

I know what you mean though. I've worried over ridiculous things lol :D


----------



## steph.

Interested to see what the outcome is! Hope the next month flies by for her.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Bump. Want to hear the results!


----------



## Tasha

Wow, how amazing would it be to find out that late you're having twins?

With regards to the wait between scans, specialist appointments can take ages. I had a four week wait for a fetal medicine appointment which is where they do the specialist scans here. and that four week wait was with them knowing she was very small and fighting for her life.


----------



## mdjoy

baby9 said:


> tylerncallum said:
> 
> 
> Hey! I dnt know anybody who has gone through this but i guess anything is possible...on a different site i was on when last pregnant...this lady had her baby and weeks after she told doctors she could still feel kicking and they checked her and she actually concived another child whilr pregnant! And was like 29 weeks pregnant :0 was amazing!...hope ur friend gets sorted out and everything ok for her xx
> 
> 
> What! That is truly crazy. Off to buy OH a pack of condoms :laugh2:[/QUOTE
> 
> Haahaaa! I love that! He will probably look confused when you do!Click to expand...


----------



## iluvmyfamily

Just because something is labeled rare doesn't mean it can't happen. Rare just means it's not something you hear of a lot, but still happens. 

I never heard of a twin being missed on an ultrasound that far into the game but anything is possible and I'm no doctor. Crazier things have happened. It'd be a HUGE blessing if she really is pregnant with twins! 

Good luck to her and yes, please update us :)


----------



## Purplehippo

Can't wait to hear outcome x


----------



## FlowerPotMum

There was a lady on the gender disappointment forum who, after 2 boys already, was desperate for a little girl. At her 20 week scan, she stayed team yellow but all showed a healthy single baby. She went slightly over due i recall and gave birth to a baby boy, not little either! Soon after, she also have birth to a 3lb baby girl who had been hiding behind her much larger brother the whole time!
It DOES happen!


----------



## Chimpette

Can't wait to hear results


----------



## bubbles82

girlinyork said:


> Bubbles, this sort of thing is incredibly rare. In fact, if I was a betting woman, I'd bet on squeaks friend only having the one x

Just remembered another reason I was worrying about it happening to me, there was a thread a few days ago about someone who was doing psychic gender predictions, and a few of us got one and posted results. Mine came back saying boy and girl twins, but my two scans so far have only picked up one baby! I thought it was really strange that it came back saying that when the others were getting boy or girl.


----------



## CelticNiamh

bubbles82 said:


> girlinyork said:
> 
> 
> Bubbles, this sort of thing is incredibly rare. In fact, if I was a betting woman, I'd bet on squeaks friend only having the one x
> 
> Just remembered another reason I was worrying about it happening to me, there was a thread a few days ago about someone who was doing psychic gender predictions, and a few of us got one and posted results. Mine came back saying boy and girl twins, but my two scans so far have only picked up one baby! I thought it was really strange that it came back saying that when the others were getting boy or girl.Click to expand...

oh what thread was that LOL


----------



## immy11

Cant wait to hear what happens!


----------



## jojo_b

God what a drama. Am intrigued to find out what happens - keep us posted! Poor girl having to wait so long


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Stalking, can't wait to hear news!


----------



## ash211

When I was pregnant with my twins they only seen one at the first ultrasound, although that was very early on. Also, the lady that just did my 20 week scan said she had a lady that didn't get any ultrasounds until later and they didn't even notice the other twin until birth, but that's unusual if she's had a early scan.


----------



## Tower6

The anticipation is building!! Can't wait to hear!


----------



## Dolly84

Ooh this happened to a friend of mine from work, her mum was told it was a singleton pregnancy, and she got to 7 and a half months and went to the doctors because she had trouble breathing (squished lungs) and that's when she found out she was having twin girls, both were born 6 pound, so never say never ;-) xxxx


----------



## HappiestMom

maybe we could all chip in and buy her a private scan and end the waiting lol lol..its horrible!! lol lol..


----------



## wantnum2

*stalking*


----------



## 6lilpigs

FlowerPotMum said:


> There was a lady on the gender disappointment forum who, after 2 boys already, was desperate for a little girl. At her 20 week scan, she stayed team yellow but all showed a healthy single baby. She went slightly over due i recall and gave birth to a baby boy, not little either! Soon after, she also have birth to a 3lb baby girl who had been hiding behind her much larger brother the whole time!
> It DOES happen!

I was going to mention this:thumbup: How is the little girl was there an update???


----------



## sweetpea417

I am also stalking! Can't wait to find out!


----------



## karen1stbaby

Also stalking! Lol. Wanna find out what happens! Hope all goes well xx


----------



## carlywarly

Also stalking!!!!


----------



## tubs

Me too!


----------



## Welsh mtb

wowser...another stalker here! x


----------



## tinker81

i was i missed twin. i came out then my sister came 3 mins later!! all the way my mum kept telling them she was having twins but no one listend. and she had lots of scans. we have 12 sets of twins in my family. all our twins have twins!! But i have broke the chain 5 pregnancy and no twins. or i have one in hidding????


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Well, I had my twins without knowing there was more than one in there - almost. I was measuring tiny for even a singleton and had frequent midwife with doppler appointments but no one suspected a thing. I didn't have ANY ultrasounds until the last minute at 37+2 though, so its a bit different. Thank god I did eventually get scanned because two days later, my little girls arrived :)

I'll be stalking x


----------



## Louppey

Stalking!


----------



## kirbyland1986

me to stalking :)


----------



## twinmummy06

Stalking too :)


----------



## suffolksazzle

Any updates? Really interested to hear the outcome x


----------



## Christy21

amjon said:


> mspotter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amjon said:
> 
> 
> They would be able to find the twin with U/S no problem at 30 weeks. Boys CAN have 3 lines in earlier U/S and appear to be girls, so I would say she probably had a boy that wasn't far enough developed and by the next scan it was. If they are not able to find a twin at 26 weeks then either the tech is seriously misqualified or the twin is SO small there is no way it could ever be viable. It has been obvious I have 2 in there from 8 weeks. Now they can barely get a shot of one without getting some part of the other (and we just had our 26 week U/S last week). I'd get the idea of twins out of your head. If they've done U/S and couldn't find one, then there isn't one there.
> 
> Do you have to be quite so blunt??
> Maybe there is a simple explanation where the other heartbeat is coming from, i'm not a doctor so i dont have a clue. If you read the original post she clearly says that her friend has to go have a specialist scan to double check if there is a hiding twin in there so the idea is not 'in her head' it has been mentioned by someone in the medical profession.
> 
> Squeeks, hope your friend gets some answers soon xxClick to expand...
> 
> I have had plenty of scans with my twins and I'm telling you at this size there is NO WAY they could miss one on an U/S, especially if they are looking for one. The babies are WAY too big to miss. If it was a 6 weeks scan or something very early maybe, but at almost the third tri, not possible.Click to expand...

All this girl is done is ask for peoples opinion, not critisicm. I agree that yes in MOST cases you would be able to see, but it does not happen that way with everyone. My friend had her usual scans at 12 and 20 weeks, was told she was having one, only saw one on there, and gave birth to 2 healthy girls - so there is A WAY it can be missed.


----------



## tubs

Any updates?


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeh i was thinking about this thread the other day :)


----------



## Mrsmac02

Was wondering too. Just checked op and it says the follow up scan is 8th May xx


----------



## Glitter_berry

Hoping the time till the 8th of may goes quickly.


----------



## o0Squeaks0o

i too can't wait for the 8th of may to hurry up. Its been a looooooooong wait :thumbup:


----------



## bella21

yes hurrrryyyy!


----------



## Rainstorm

Wow this thread is exciting! It's got mystery, tension, suspense. I'm totally stalking! I want to know the outcome too. By the way, I was called back for a second ultrasound at 8 weeks cos HCG levels went up the ceiling and they were looking for a twin they might have missed in the 7w u/S, so I guess they do hide. It was just one baby though


----------



## ZoeyKaspian

Christy21 said:


> amjon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mspotter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amjon said:
> 
> 
> They would be able to find the twin with U/S no problem at 30 weeks. Boys CAN have 3 lines in earlier U/S and appear to be girls, so I would say she probably had a boy that wasn't far enough developed and by the next scan it was. If they are not able to find a twin at 26 weeks then either the tech is seriously misqualified or the twin is SO small there is no way it could ever be viable. It has been obvious I have 2 in there from 8 weeks. Now they can barely get a shot of one without getting some part of the other (and we just had our 26 week U/S last week). I'd get the idea of twins out of your head. If they've done U/S and couldn't find one, then there isn't one there.
> 
> Do you have to be quite so blunt??
> Maybe there is a simple explanation where the other heartbeat is coming from, i'm not a doctor so i dont have a clue. If you read the original post she clearly says that her friend has to go have a specialist scan to double check if there is a hiding twin in there so the idea is not 'in her head' it has been mentioned by someone in the medical profession.
> 
> Squeeks, hope your friend gets some answers soon xxClick to expand...
> 
> I have had plenty of scans with my twins and I'm telling you at this size there is NO WAY they could miss one on an U/S, especially if they are looking for one. The babies are WAY too big to miss. If it was a 6 weeks scan or something very early maybe, but at almost the third tri, not possible.Click to expand...
> 
> All this girl is done is ask for peoples opinion, not critisicm. I agree that yes in MOST cases you would be able to see, but it does not happen that way with everyone. My friend had her usual scans at 12 and 20 weeks, was told she was having one, only saw one on there, and gave birth to 2 healthy girls - so there is A WAY it can be missed.Click to expand...

What isn't common isn't accepted by people. I used to be one of those people who laughed at the show I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant, until I found out I was pregnant with my first, turned out I was 14 weeks when I miscarried, MUCH longer along than I thought and guess what, we used condoms that didn't break. Miscarried again literally a month later on Thanksgiving night. My stepmom had my sister, went in to get her tubes tied, then found out she couldn't because she was already x weeks pregnant again. My mom's friend had her tubes tied and still got pregnant. My mom's had her tubes tied and had at least three miscarriages. My grandma, my fiance's two Aunts, and his cousin all work (or have worked) in the hospital. You'd be surprised at the stories we hear!! Sometimes fact is stranger than fiction and there is absolutely a way a twin can go unnoticed. It's not unheard of. Anyway, I agree that the criticism was unnecessary. I can't wait to hear what's going on!!!


----------



## juhnayrae

I started reading this thread a few weeks ago and got all excited when I saw it had been updated! Totally stalking, can't wait to hear what the results are on May 8th!


----------



## HappiestMom

this still seems like soooo farrr awayyyyy lol lol...


----------



## jayne191284

Wow, I hope everything turns out ok for your friends x


----------



## maybebaby3

Ooh not long now! Was thinking about this thread the other day!!!


----------



## mdjoy

That would be interesting if it was but after so many scans I would think and hope they would see something! I wonder if the u/s machine is like a Doppler and can pick up the echo of the same HB. I have recently became concerned because I swear at times I get 2 HB's which are def not mine or placenta and are pretty far apart. I actually asked my dr if you can pick up HB in different spots and she said yes. What concerns me is one does seem slightly lower but then if it's an echo I guess it can happen? After talking to her, searching the web and seeing as so far I have had 4 ultrasounds, 2 pretty long ones too I am sure it's just one baby. But it is still very strange how it can be in 2 different spots so maybe the same can occur with an u/s.. lol, and if it is a twin, I hope they find out before she delivers!


----------



## mspotter

I was thinking of this thread last night too!
Will def be checking for an update after the 8th, hope they get a proper answer :)


----------



## meeky81

Stalking this thread too - I'm intriged!! x


----------



## Dime Cuando

Me too...very curious.


----------



## Whimsy82

After reading this whole thread, I have no choice but to jump on the stalking train as well! :D


----------



## Tower6

I can't imagine being this mamma waiting these results- I'm not the one in te shoes and I'm dying to know lol her patience must be huge! I feel like its taking forever haha 

Roll on may 8th!!


----------



## Babiesimready

amjon said:


> If they are already doing an U/S and think they have another HB why wouldn't they LOOK for where it is coming from then? That doesn't make a bit of sense. If my doctor suspected there was more than one I can pretty much guarantee she would try to find the twin then and there (if they didn't know there was more than one) and then probably send you to a specialist to look into the twins more.

You lady are a bit annoying!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Roll on the 8th for some news, main thing is I hope all good news :flower:


----------



## Aiden187

Stalking


----------



## Fuchsia1412

Yeh but how DO you stalk....how can I know which posts I've looked at never managed to work it out...I post, then I don't know how to find them, or forget- does your account update you..? will I even manage to get back here to find out? Will the friend have a twin??? so much suspense, so many unanswered questions...!:happydance:


----------



## Tower6

It should take u there if you pist "view first unread" up top left corner of the page :)


----------



## Fuchsia1412

Okay I pushed it...! so now when there's a new one where will it tell me..? In the right hand corner on that 'welcome' bit..? (I mean..I can't sit here refreshing this page until the 8th of May...:dohh:


----------



## Sophie1234

stalking....


----------



## Whimsy82

Fuchsia1412 said:


> Okay I pushed it...! so now when there's a new one where will it tell me..? In the right hand corner on that 'welcome' bit..? (I mean..I can't sit here refreshing this page until the 8th of May...:dohh:

I changed it I'm my account to get updates sent to my email that I set my account here up with.


----------



## Tower6

Yep everytime you go to any thread it will take you to the last comment you read and that way your not searching :)


----------



## _jellybean_

Interesting. I've read about this happening, even when the woman was scanned a few times.


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I've not spotted the OP on the forums in recent weeks :-s 

Maybe we'll never find out?!


----------



## HappiestMom

She was on here yesterday and on and off before then so I'm sure she will update us once she knows


----------



## _jellybean_

She was on today (looked at her profile).


----------



## o0Squeaks0o

im here lovely .... just nip on and off lately lifes been bit mad including Brooke dislocating her elbow yesterday its been one thing after another, last week she fell and put her teeth though her lip. I've decided wrapping her up in cotton wool is now the answer my poor bugs !! I'll defo be updating im counting down the days hehe <3


----------



## Yipee

I'm so interested to find out! That would be such an amazing surprise for your friend to find a hidden twin in there!


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Poor Brooke. Hope she feels better soon x


----------



## Creative

I'll have to post on here so that I get to see the answer. sounds very intriguing.


----------



## Rainstorm

Poor thing, hope she feels better soon. By the way, she looks adorable in you avatar pic :)


----------



## maybebaby3

Hope your DD gets better soon xx


----------



## HappiestMom

oh no! hope she is feeling better..maybe get her one of those giant balls you crawl into that cushion everything lol... but kids will be kids in the end lol


----------



## Tasha

This is the longest wait ever. And if it feels like this long for us, then the mum-to-be must be going crazy. I would of got a private scan by now I think :haha:


----------



## bella21

Fuchsia1412 said:


> Yeh but how DO you stalk....how can I know which posts I've looked at never managed to work it out...I post, then I don't know how to find them, or forget- does your account update you..? will I even manage to get back here to find out? Will the friend have a twin??? so much suspense, so many unanswered questions...!:happydance:

just go to your "User CP" (right next to forum jump.) it will take you to all of your updated threads. Or you can go to "Quick Links" and then hit "subscribed threads" and that will take you to every thread you've ever posted in or created. updated or not. the updated ones will appear at the top :thumbup: hope this helps and you found your way back to read this :haha:


----------



## bboo2

I just read this thread and can hardly wait to hear the update!


----------



## HappiestMom

I think squeaks (if you are reading this) you need to make a companion thread with a poll so we can vote on twin or not lol lol...just to give us something to do while we wait....and you can put the link for it here...lol..


----------



## theamanda

Bump


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Stalking!


----------



## kmp

When my nephew was born almost 10 years ago, a hidden twin/shadow twin was delivered in another room and it was talked about a lot by staff. One was hiding behind the other and their heartbeats were in sync. I am sure it was quite a surprise for the parents.


----------



## Taurus8484

Stalking


----------



## susan_1981

Another stalker! :)


----------



## angelandbump

Yet another stalker :blush:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Stalking also, such a long wait for the poor girl


----------



## pinklightbulb

Stalking!


----------



## craftymama

Also stalking :) Can't wait to find out, she must be a bundle of nerves!! Soon!!!


----------



## kaleirafinn

Stalking too :)


----------



## Confusedmomma

I had a sono at 5 weeks and 11 weeks and each time I told the doctor to look for twins because I had a weird feeling I had more than one in there and each time they looked ad looked and said only one. Then finally I went to a tech at 12 weeks and she confirmed I wasn't crazy, there really was two. People told me countless times that twins couldn't be missed at 11 weeks. Anything can happen.


----------



## calliebaby

Bump


----------



## Glitter_berry

Only 3 days till scan day :) hoping she gets the news she wants :D


----------



## sammiexsue

hmmm stalking for sure!!


----------



## Creative

Every time I see this thread come up on my CP I get excited at the update possibility!:dohh:


----------



## juhnayrae

When my mother-in-law was pregnant with my twin SILs they didn't find out she was pregnant with two until she was nearly 7 months! The doctor kept telling her she was overweight even though she knew she wasn't because this was her fourth pregnancy and she was eating/exercising the same as she had with all of her others :dohh:

Finally they found the twins on an ultrasound at 7 months, they missed one of my SILs because she was smaller than the other. The smaller twin was born with all kinds of medical issues including missing her corpus collosum, holes in both chambers of her heart, and an extremely rare eye problem, so she just didn't get as big as the other twin. Even now they look nothing alike, you would never peg them as twins!

This was 21 years ago, but still, it CAN happen! Anything is possible!


----------



## samface182

Ooh that's crazy! Stalking x


----------



## Hope115

Another stalker hehe (im glad i just saw this thread so my wait wont be as long... Cant wait to fine out)


----------



## Dollybird

Stalking! Xxx


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Stalking!


----------



## Kerriex

Oooh how exciting would that be! Waiting for an update :)


----------



## HappiestMom

oh not too long now....if her scan gets changed or postponed I think I might have a breakdown lol lol..


----------



## vic161209

2days:haha:


----------



## Leanne27

Interested to see outcome of this!


----------



## Tower6

Today's the day!!! What time is her scan?


----------



## o0Squeaks0o

Tower6 said:


> Today's the day!!! What time is her scan?

8th may hun we got til Wednesday to wait. her scan is 1pm'ish. x


----------



## HappiestMom

1pm in what time zone? and how fast will you know the results? lol..I need to set a reminder to come check haha


----------



## beagleowner

This thread is cracking me up. As a PP said it has all the ingredients for a great drama with the mystery, suspense--even interpersonal tension! 

I wonder what this friend of yours would think if she knew all these pregnant women around the world have been hanging on for the answer to "What's In Her Womb?" It's like "Who Shot J.R." or something.


----------



## o0Squeaks0o

MrsJerome said:


> 1pm in what time zone? and how fast will you know the results? lol..I need to set a reminder to come check haha

UK time hun. most annoying thing is i have a scan the same day only a different hospital. if id have chosen to give birth the same place as my mate i can honestly admit id have my ear pressed against the door listening in whilst the scan took place. :blush:



beagleowner said:


> This thread is cracking me up. As a PP said it has all the ingredients for a great drama with the mystery, suspense--even interpersonal tension!
> 
> I wonder what this friend of yours would think if she knew all these pregnant women around the world have been hanging on for the answer to "What's In Her Womb?" It's like "Who Shot J.R." or something.

hehe your post just gave me a right giggle !! its been quite the journey so far ! xx


----------



## AP

Dunno about her but I'll be so disappointed if there isn't. :rofl:


----------



## wristwatch24

beagleowner said:


> This thread is cracking me up. As a PP said it has all the ingredients for a great drama with the mystery, suspense--even interpersonal tension!
> 
> I wonder what this friend of yours would think if she knew all these pregnant women around the world have been hanging on for the answer to "What's In Her Womb?" It's like "Who Shot J.R." or something.

Who Shot J.R.! Hahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## want2bemommy

Hope115 said:


> Another stalker hehe (im glad i just saw this thread so my wait wont be as long... Cant wait to fine out)

Lol My thoughts exactly Hope. If I found this thread three weeks ago I would've been pulling my hair out


----------



## want2bemommy

beagleowner said:


> This thread is cracking me up. As a PP said it has all the ingredients for a great drama with the mystery, suspense--even interpersonal tension!
> 
> I wonder what this friend of yours would think if she knew all these pregnant women around the world have been hanging on for the answer to "What's In Her Womb?" It's like "Who Shot J.R." or something.

Hahaha too funny


----------



## juicyfruity

argh now i've just spotted it! Wanna knowwwwwww!


----------



## runnergrl

still nothing? really?


----------



## Rainstorm

Originally Posted by beagleowner 
This thread is cracking me up. As a PP said it has all the ingredients for a great drama with the mystery, suspense--even interpersonal tension! 

I wonder what this friend of yours would think if she knew all these pregnant women around the world have been hanging on for the answer to "What's In Her Womb?" It's like "Who Shot J.R." or something.

LOL!! What's in her womb??? What?? We need to know!!


----------



## Hope115

Tomorrow is the big day :)


----------



## calliebaby

Bump


----------



## craftymama

Still can't believe they made her (and us!) wait this long....good luck to her tomorrow!!!


----------



## carlywarly

I hope we get an update!!! :) xx


----------



## Malouka

still nothing?


----------



## ckylesworld

She dosent go to the doctor till tomorrow (may 8) I think


----------



## susan_1981

ckylesworld said:


> She dosent go to the doctor till tomorrow (may 8) I think

Aw dammit, I thought it was today :)


----------



## ckylesworld

wishful thinking :) I wish it was today too.


----------



## dealqueen

stalking too!


----------



## smilies28

Addictive to this thread! Don't leave us in suspense please xxx


----------



## Rainstorm

lol it's funny how we're all hooked up expecting news


----------



## TriChick

Crap, I thought today was the 8th!!!! Been stalking for a while:)


----------



## o0Squeaks0o

its just turned the 8th here in the UK. well 40mins ago. and i can't sleep ! eeek the suspense is terrible !!


----------



## tekkitten

o0Squeaks0o said:


> its just turned the 8th here in the UK. well 40mins ago. and i can't sleep ! eeek the suspense is terrible !!

Haha, you make it sound like Christmas


----------



## pinkpassion

OOO man, so maybe by the time I wake up in the morning I will have some news?!?!?! Is that right?


----------



## twinmummy06

The suspense is killing me. It's 1pm here already on the 8th, damn you timezones!!


----------



## beagleowner

Oh my god.....what if the OP doesn't find out until the next day or something? :sad2:


----------



## kassiaethne

beagleowner said:


> Oh my god.....what if the OP doesn't find out until the next day or something? :sad2:

that...would be horrible, someone go show the doctors this thread and make them expedite!


----------



## ickle pand

Just over 7 hours until the scan. Hopefully we'll find out shortly after. Think I'm going to be hitting refresh repeatedly after then lol!


----------



## Jamandspoon

:coffee:


----------



## natty1985

Stalking :) x


----------



## Bethi22

natty1985 said:


> Stalking :) x

Same :)


----------



## AP

:happydance: today's the day!!


----------



## eppgirl

Stalking :)


----------



## carlywarly

I just hope the OP hasn't forgotten about this thread....or us!!! lol :nope:

Think I'd be going gaga with no result!! :cry:


----------



## Tasha

carlywarly said:


> I just hope the OP hasn't forgotten about this thread....or us!!! lol :nope:
> 
> Think I'd be going gaga with no result!! :cry:

:haha:

She hasnt she posted a couple of pages back, at about midnight last night saying she couldnt sleep x


----------



## Pink Flowers

Oooo not long!


----------



## Nat0609

I'm glad I only found this today as the wait would have driven me insane otherwise haha.

Just as a side note, I went into premature labour twice with DS (which they thankfully managed to stop) but they prepped me for theatre and almost delivered him via c-section as they picked up a slow heartbeat that wasn't mine but it turned out it wasn't his either. Strange eh? I think they said it was the placenta at the time???


----------



## welshsarah

ohh the suspense is killing me... Hope we find out before I got to go and pick up DD from school. DS is having a lovely little nap xx


----------



## Lilli

I know it would be totally bizarre if she did happen to be having twins, but how freakin exciting! It made me think about what if i was having surprise twins... think it'd be pretty cool once you got over the shock! :)
Defo only one little wriggler in my belly though.


----------



## craftymama

What time is it over there in UK now? I'm dying here haha!


----------



## Pink Flowers

13.40


----------



## welshsarah

Lilli said:


> I know it would be totally bizarre if she did happen to be having twins, but how freakin exciting! It made me think about what if i was having surprise twins... think it'd be pretty cool once you got over the shock! :)
> Defo only one little wriggler in my belly though.

haha this is what I have been thinking too! im measuring big for dates and DH always jokes about us having twins even through Iv had 3 scans and all have been 1 baby! But you never know do you, would be amazing I one of them crazy people who would love twins... But Deep down its not going to happen lol.xx


----------



## Housecat

The suspense is killing me! My MIL didn't have any scans when pregnant, but had a Doppler and they joked about it being twins as there was an echo on the Doppler. Turns out there was just one baby (my husband) but he had a congenital heart defect which was what the other echo was. 
I'm sure it's not the case though this time and it was 30 years ago now with old equipment. It's exciting to find out what the outcome is! Wishing all the best to your friend Squeaks!


----------



## Louppey

When is the scan? I neeeeed to know :brat:


----------



## o0Squeaks0o

sorry ladies for the wait my own scan and cardio clinic ran over. how inconsiderate my specialist was he clearly didn't know we was all waiting to hear !!

so YES indeed there is twins being baked. the hidden twin is much smaller then the other, sitting in mirroring positions. I've got no more info yet just that little bit in a text. so waiting on our evening phone call to find out all the ins and outs. im so excited for my friend. after all her losses she's gained a double blessing. just praying all goes smoothly for her now and she needs to get shopping !!! :happydance:


----------



## Louppey

:dance:

Oh wow!! How exciting for her :D Can't wait to hear everything later on :D


----------



## Pink Flowers

Wow!


----------



## ickle pand

Wow! That's amazing. Thanks for the update.


----------



## nicki01

Oh wow!!! Thats crazy! 
Wishing your friend all the best! I think i would so stunned!


----------



## alocin22

Wow that's great news :) so pleased. Wishing her a H&H twin pregnancy :) xxx


----------



## pinkpassion

O wow!! Incredible!! What a double blessing!! Happy and healthy twin pregnancy to your friend :)


----------



## ickle pand

I can't help but wonder if the woman who said there was no way there way a twin will apologise now lol!


----------



## bubbles82

ickle pand said:


> I can't help but wonder if the woman who said there was no way there way a twin will apologise now lol!

I was wondering the same!

What a lovely surprise, hope it all goes well for your friend :)

It's definitely got me wondering about mine again though after a gender psychic predicted girl and boy twins for me, they've only seen one little one at each scan so far! Will be a massive shock if two appear in the delivery room!


----------



## Dime Cuando

WOWWWW....amazing. Wish her well from all of the woman of B&B who have been on the edge our seats for weeks!!!!


----------



## Housecat

Amazing news! I bet she's still quite surprised!


----------



## o0Squeaks0o

im so happy for her and her oh. its been a very surreal journey so far and i even have to admitted i struggled to start with thinking that how can a baby be missed. her getting this far with what we all thought was just one baby was like a dream come true for them so to be having twins is beyond a blessing. thanks everyone for the well wishes in this thread, im going to show my friend this im sure she'll get a giggle at all the ladies who have joined in with their incredible journey. xx


----------



## sweetpea417

That is really amazing! We are all so happy to hear the news on here :) Wishing her a very healthy twin pregnancy the rest of the way!


----------



## Creative

What totally amazing news. So happy for her. Thank you for coming and putting us all out of our misery!:happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

what great news, you have to keep us updated now on thier birth :flower:


----------



## ashleyy0

Thats so amazing! How wonderful for her!!! :happydance:


----------



## suffolksazzle

Thats crazy! How exciting and amazing!


----------



## Sephie

That's so absolutely amazing!!! :) Congratulations to your friend for her twin pregnancy!! :D


----------



## craftymama

AWWW YAY!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I was HOPING there would really be twins in there!!! Congrats to Mom and Dad and hopefully everything turns out wonderfully and she has a healthy rest of pregnancy and birth!! Can't wait to find out when they're born!!! Thanks for updating us!! Hope your scan went well too!


----------



## Cala

That is amazing!!!!! So happy for her and wishing her a happy, healthy pregnancy and TWO perfect babies!!!

:happydance:


----------



## susan_1981

Oh wow! That is amazing! Massive congratulations to her. How bizarre though! So it just goes to show, it can happen!


----------



## LoraLoo

Amazing news. Wonder what the odds of that happening are?!


----------



## Nat0609

Wow, but then again stranger things have happened!

You should get her to sign up to B&B and share her story, pics etc. She's got quite a following already xx


----------



## carlywarly

Blummin eck!! That's incredible!! Congrats to your friend and tysm for updating :)


----------



## Whimsy82

Amazing! Double congrats to her!

And thanks so much for the update! We were all clearly on the edge of our seats!!!!!


----------



## Tasha

Amazing news, I hope the little twin is doing okay.

Also I hope your scan went well x


----------



## Tower6

I woke up and checked this first! Such a great ending to such anticipation! Congrats to her!!!! :D I can't even imagine how shocked and happy they were!!!!


----------



## Miss Ashley

I haven't been on B&B in a while... what an amazing story to come across! :) 

Congrats to your friend. Hope both babies pop out happy and healthy :happydance:


----------



## o0Squeaks0o

Nat0609 said:


> Wow, but then again stranger things have happened!
> 
> You should get her to sign up to B&B and share her story, pics etc. She's got quite a following already xx


this is my plan !! i think she should make a journal on here so she can share with the babies when they're older. (and of course us to :happydance:)


----------



## Rainstorm

WoW! I'm so happy for her, especially if she struggled to get pregnant, this will be such a blessing. Imagine when the smaller baby hears the story of how doctors didn't even know she/he was there! And yes, I think it would be fair for those who said it was impossible to miss a baby to acknowledge they were wrong, as we all knew from the beginning


----------



## Mummy Bean

super awesome news. so much shopping she must have to do.


----------



## Hope115

Oh yay, great news... And how did ur scan go?


----------



## +tivethoughts

Oh wow I thought the 8th would never come around. Thats absolutely amazing news! How lovely. Double congrats to your friend! X


----------



## beagleowner

I woke up late and had to dash to work with no time to check this thread until after my first session with a client. I think that was the longest 50 minute session of my life. 

And I think I would have been a bit disappointed if there had been only one. What an incredible story!!!

Following her story and wishing her and her family all the best from Portland, Oregon, USA


----------



## juhnayrae

Yay! That's wonderful news!  congratulations and I hope mom and both babies have a happy and healthy rest of the pregnancy and birth :flower:


----------



## stickylizard

Thats amazing news! Congrats to her xxx


----------



## Lownthwaite

Aww that's amazing news!! :happydance:

Have you spoken to your friend yet? Is the other twin ok - just smaller? :hugs:


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Fantastic news!!! That is so wonderful for your friend!! Happy and healthy vibes her way for her twinsies!! :dance:


----------



## want2bemommy

Creative said:


> What totally amazing news. So happy for her. Thank you for coming and putting us all out of our misery!:happydance:

Yes thanks for the updating  I'm really happy for her


----------



## Mrs.Mcguin

ickle pand said:


> I can't help but wonder if the woman who said there was no way there way a twin will apologise now lol!

I was thinking the same thing..though I doubt she will. I just hope when she reads this, next time she will think twice about having this "I know everything" attitude. 

I'm happy for your friend..that's exciting news!


----------



## Lilli

WOW! It's so freakin' amazing! 
Bah humbug to those who poo pooed that it could happen! :haha:
I would love to read your friends story. :thumbup:
Fingers crossed all is ok and twinnie is just mini. I wonder then if that means they're sharing a sack and therefore 'identical' twins? if they were lying so close the little one was hidden?! Hmmmm, so so interesting.


----------



## bella21

yayayayayaya congrats to your friend!!!! wishing her a healthy rest of her pregnancy with her TWINS!!!!!!


----------



## bubbles82

I still think it's crazy they made her wait so long to find out, when there really was another one there all along!


----------



## Babiesimready

Can someone please page Amjon? I will love to see her response...:haha:


----------



## mspotter

Fantastic news!!! Hope everything else goes well with her pregnancy :)
Xxx


----------



## Purplehippo

That's amazing news :happydance:


----------



## Mrsmac02

Oh my goodness!!! That's incredible! Wishing your friend all the best :) xx


----------



## Tasha

I dont think the posts about her apologising or 'paging' her are any better than what she did tbh. Yes, she came across as harsh but the replies about amjon now are equally so. Cant we all just be happy for the OP's friend and move on from the previous situation?


----------



## wristwatch24

Wow that is so amazing! Just proves that things like this CAN and DO happen! Congratulations to your friend. :)


----------



## kassiaethne

woot woke up and didn't even roll outta bed, came on and checked on my Ipad to see the news, so awesome I hope everything goes smoothly


----------



## curly79

Wow, that is amazing news, but what along wait to find out! I hope mum and babies are doing well.


----------



## maybebaby3

Wow amazing!!! Keep us updated on their progress! I've been on the edge of my seat since you started this thread :haha:


----------



## Fuchsia1412

WoooooOOOOOooooo!!! How cool is that. I do actually think that other lady would probably be interested to hear, don't you think..? I think she didn't mean to sound like that really, and probably would just be as amazed as everybody else and not horrible about it at all. I think people just get really defensive really quickly when they realise they may have come across differently to how they intended. anyway amazing story! Two in there..what a shocker.They should make one of those amazingly cheesy DMAX ''documentaries'' about it....They've had 'I didn't know I was pregnant' , 'secretly pregnant', 'pregnant and homeless/addicted/cat mad' (blah blah...) now, ''I didn't know I was pregnant...with twins!'' I'm going to make it,actually, using just my Canon digi.


----------



## smilies28

Wow!!! This is incredible!! Sending all my love!! Miracles can happen ey???


----------



## zanDark

:happydance::happydance::happydance: how amazing!!


----------



## Wobbles

Tasha said:


> I dont think the posts about her apologising or 'paging' her are any better than what she did tbh. Yes, she came across as harsh but the replies about amjon now are equally so. Cant we all just be happy for the OP's friend and move on from the previous situation?

^ I agree and have decided to lock the thread to prevent this from carrying on.

Little reminder for you all about the forum rules you agreed to on registration:


Rudeness, *flaming *or *trolling is not tolerated* on, or about, BabyandBump or its members. Any member who is intentionally disruptive may have their account restricted or banned without warning.
*Antisocial*, discriminatory or offensive *messages *(intended or otherwise) *aimed at* the community at large, certain demographics (including parenting styles) or *specific members, are not permitted*.
To be blunt it's a shame others were too keen to shit stir which has resulted in the thread being locked.


----------

